# Corey Taylor - Slipknot - FIGURE



## Sebastian (Jun 29, 2012)

Thought I'll share my new figure - going to Australia next week 
23cm / 9.1in tall.

HD


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 4, 2012)

You never fail to impress me man. awesome detail

have fun in Australia! bring me a souvenir


----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 6, 2012)

very nice detail dude, good job


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks 



iRaiseTheDead said:


> You never fail to impress me man. awesome detail
> 
> have fun in Australia! bring me a souvenir



Thanks  ... I meant... the figure is going to Australia


----------



## nikt (Jul 7, 2012)

As always Seba, very good job, it looks awesome


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 7, 2012)

nikt said:


> As always Seba, very good job, it looks awesome



Thanks  I actually plan to send one to Corey himself, we'll see how that goes


----------



## ilyti (Jul 9, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

